# Need help, is my budgie sick?



## Banashri (Oct 25, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why she got down line on her chest? Is that any disease? How do i treat her to recover..?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

The crease down her chest is not cause for concern, most budgies can have that line on the feathers and as they put a little bit of weight the crease will be more pronounced.

I couldn't help to notice that you have a nesting pot on the cage. Before taking the breeding route and in order to do so more safely, a person should have a very good grasp of the species (this comes with real life experience in budgie ownership) and to do the required research into the subject.

The decision to breed comes with a whole lot of responsibility and commitment, the lives of the breeding pair(s) and the chicks are depending on you and the response you give if/when faced with adversity.
Things like being able to tell if your breeding pair is in good health and top physical condition to go through breeding; when a hen is expecting an egg or if she is showing the first signs of being egg bound; when a chick is having developmental problems, not being fed or showing signs of dehydration;
when there is aggression, abandonment and neglect of the chicks and it's solely up to you to feed and raise the chicks. The ability to detect early on and solve these issues can truly make a difference on the outcome of your breeding journey.

Please read this link: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

As what aluz has said, it's nothing to be concerned about and it perfectly normal. 
IF you feel it, (I heard that that part is the keel bone), if it's sharp and sticks out a lot, she is underweight. If you can't feel anything, then she's most likely overweight.
If it's in the middle and it's neither an "overweight" feel and an "underweight" feel then your budgie is fine.  It's also a good idea to record your bird's weight and record it.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi I agree with Aluz until you know more about the health and care of Budgies it is best to not have a nesting pot in the cage. Budgies do not need a nest to sleep in.:rainbow:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How many budgies do you have at this time? 

As mentioned, it is very important you remove the nesting pot from the cage. Even if you have only the one budgie, you do not want to encourage her to lay eggs as it will be very hard on her body.

When We Don't Want Eggs

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree that your little female looks healthy  

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice concerning the nesting pot, which should be removed right away. It is unhealthy to stimulate the breeding urges of one or more budgies without the proper preparation to breed :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all the links provided, as they will help you to better stay updated on the very best of budgie care!  If you have any questions afterwards, feel free to ask as we'd love to help 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

